# Persona 4 für PS3?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Juni 2014)

*Persona 4 für PS3?*

Hi,

wollte schon lange Persona 4 spielen, habe aber keine Vita und nicht vor mir eine zu kaufen.
Leider gibt es den Titel nicht für PS3 nur einen "Arena" Teil. 

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass es den Teil wohl doch in PSN geben soll, kann ihn aber dort nicht finden.

Persona 4 coming to PlayStation 3 on April 8 | Polygon

Persona 4's PlayStation 3 Release Date Revealed - IGN

Kann jemand den Teil im Store finden? Ich finde da nur P3 oder P4 Golden (für Vita).


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann jemand den Teil im Store finden? Ich finde da nur P3 oder P4 Golden (für Vita).


Hab auch mal nachgeschaut.
In meinem "normalen" Store (Schweiz), finde ich das Spiel auch nur für die VITA.
Ich hab allerdings noch einen US-Account gemacht. Und wenn ich mit dem einlogge, dann könnte ich
das Spiel in jenem Store kaufen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab auch mal nachgeschaut.
> In meinem "normalen" Store (Schweiz), finde ich das Spiel auch nur für die VITA.
> Ich hab allerdings noch einen US-Account gemacht. Und wenn ich mit dem einlogge, dann könnte ich
> das Spiel in jenem Store kaufen.



Hast du das mal geprüft? Ist es im US Store drinnen? Hab einen deutschen und einen Schweizer acc, bei beidem ist es nicht drinnen. Kann ich mir einfach einen US acc erstellen oder ist das nicht erlaubt?


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2014)

Eben:
Im Us-Store ists drin.
Hab mir zu Beginn mal nen US und nen Japan-Account gemacht, damit ich verschiedene Demos runterladen konnte.
Gekauft hab ich in jenen Stores noch nie was.
Obs erlaubt ist, weiss i h nicht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Juni 2014)

Acc erstellt, kann aber keine Kreditkarte eintragen, da das Land mit dem des accounts übereinstimmen muss. Einzige Möglichkeit also PSN cards. Weiß aber nicht ob diese region locked sind.

(insane wie viele Spiele mehr im US store sind    )

edit: Sie sind region locked, werde mir eine US Karte holen
https://www.gamecodeshop.de/playstation-network-card-us-psn-wert-10-usd/a-10138/

auf amazon lächerlich teuer.


----------

